# Sizing Scent Articles



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I can't help much other than telling you I love my Max 200 articles!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Do you have some people who can let you try their articles? Then you could video tape the various sizes and review to see which size gives the cleanest pickup.

This is what I have done in the past and just recently posted videos for the lovely artist who made my articles - she studied the videos and chose the correct sizing for my 2 young dogs.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

My two small goldens have a 3.5" bar, and 2 3/4 ends.


----------

